# Black bear sizes in Michigan?



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

What is the average sized black bear found in Michigan?

A rough measurement from nose to tail, skull size, and weight?

Thanks, just wondering.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Their about the size of a Brown's rump  . Are you planning on leaving Alaska to come to Michigan to hunt Bear?:lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I think they run around 150lbs avg. State record is around 640, I do not know the exact wieght I am sure the DNR has it on there web site some where. I don't know an average length.


----------



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

Bwana said:


> Their about the size of a Brown's rump  . Are you planning on leaving Alaska to come to Michigan to hunt Bear?:lol:


No, the Coast Guard is transferring me to the Soo next year...so I guess in a way I am leaving Alaska to hunt bear in Michigan...!


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

copied and pasted directly from dnr's website:

What are the physical characteristics of the black bear?
Most black bear in Michigan have dark black fur. Brown color variations are more common in western states. The size of a bear depends on its age, sex, diet, and season of the year. Adult female bear are generally smaller than adult males. In Michigan, female bear range from 100-250 pounds, while adult males weigh between 150-400 pounds. Adult black bear measure about three feet high when on all four feet and about five feet when standing upright. A bear is considered an "adult" when it is capable of reproducing, which generally occurs at three to four years of age in Michigan. In the wild, bear can live 20 to 30 years.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Good luck drawing a permit....you will need it


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The Soo is a great spot to be stationed.

Michigan has a permit system in which if you don't draw you get a preference point. The Soo is in the Newberry district and it should take you 4 years to get the first hunt, maybe 2-3 years in the second hunt and 0-1 years for the third hunt.

I was after a 7-8 footer this year that was seen numberous times on the land adjoining mine. I found his tracks around but I never did see him. Our group all saw bears. With the PP system there are more bears than any other time in recent history.

If you put in your time or get lucky a 6 footer is not out of the question. They should range in the mid to high 200s. Many much larger and many much smaller are taken every year.


----------



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies.

We're looking forward to getting back to Michigan, although I'll miss the fishing up here, that's for sure!

Can't wait to get into a tree stand or deer blind again - soon!
-Andy


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Really depends on where you hunt. If you are hunting state land that has been hunted real hard, then you will be in the 100-200# range. If you have some unhunted area, or some private land to hunt you can find an old bear that will be bigger and weigh more.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> I'll miss the fishing up here, that's for sure!


The Soo area has one of the most diverse fisheries in Michigan, you'll learn to love it.


----------



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The Soo area has one of the most diverse fisheries in Michigan, you'll learn to love it.


I'm sure I will...but there is nothing on earth that can compare to hopping on the 4-wheeler, riding 10 miles to Saltery Cove, catching my limit of 5 red salmon in under 2 hours, camping out, catching 5 more the next day, and coming back home.

Do that 3-4 times and you've got a freezer full of the best eatin' salmon in the world! 

And catching a 55# king salmon (in a river) on a fly - pretty darn fun, too.

So is having one of the biggest silver salmon running rivers in Alaska only a 3 minute drive away.

Yeah, it's rough...but someone has to do it!


----------

